# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  هل ملتقى أهل الحديث معطل ؟؟

## أسامة بن الزهراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل ملتقى أهل الحديث معطل ؟؟

----------


## أبو محمد إدريس

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته,
لا يا أخي,صرح أهل الحديث ليس معطلا حفظه الله من كل سوء
إليك رابط المنتدى 

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/index.php

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
لا،
وهذه روابط له:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/index.php
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.cc/vb/index.php
http://66.7.198.8/~ahl/vb/index.php
http://66.7.198.9/~ahl/vb/index.php

----------


## ابن رجب

بعد غيــــــــاب طويل ويعود ابن الزهراء ,,,,, الملتقى يعمــــل والله أعلم .

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> بعد غيــــــــاب طويل ويعود ابن الزهراء ,,,,, الملتقى يعمــــل والله أعلم .


يا ابن رجب يا حبيب
هو فيه واحد في الدنيا عنده أحباب وما يرجعش لهم ؟؟
بعد كل عسر يسرين ، وقد يسر الله ، وقد عدت ، والحمد لله أولا وآخرا
الملتقى كان معطلا عندي منذ أيام ولا أستطيع التصفح
بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## رمضان أبو مالك

وأنا أيضًا ؛ تعطَّل معي الملتقى مرتين اليوم .

والله المستعان .

----------


## عربي

كذلك عندي يتعطل مرات و يفتح مرات و ما عهدت ذلك في موقع أهل الحديث إلا في الفترة الأخير يسر الله أمرهم و لكني أعلم أن الذي يواجه أعطال في موقع أهل الحديث أثناء استخدام العنوان المشهور
(http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/index.php). 
عليه استخدام رابط أو عنوان آخر فلا إشكال و قد ذكر محمد بن عبد الله العنواين البديلة لمن لديه مشاكل في الدخول.

منتظرين من أخينا ابن الزهراء تحفه الرائعة جزاه الله خير الجزاء كما عهدناه(ابتسامة).

يسر الله أمرك أخينا ابن الزهراء و أعادك الله إلينا سالما غانما.

----------


## خالد العامري

أما أنا فمحروم من الملتقى منذ مدة ليست باليسيرة، وقد جربت الروابط المذكورة كلها ولم تجدِ. 


فهل من معين يحفظكم الله ويرعاكم.

----------


## عبدالله العلي

الملتقى يعمل والحمد لله

----------


## خالد العامري

الملتقى لا يعمل ( عندي ) والحمدلله من قبل ومن بعد . .

----------


## عبدالله المكي

جرب هذا الرابط

https://il.packet.me.uk/dmirror/http...m/vb/index.php

----------


## خالد العامري

بارك الله فيك أخي عبدالله، ولكن الرابط الذي أحلتم عليه مُشكل. 

ظهرت لي هذه الرسالة: 

There is a problem with this ***site's security certificate.


؟ ؟ ؟ ؟

----------


## صالح الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لليوم الثاني على التوالي لم يفتح معي ملتقى أهل الحديث فهل دخل أحدكم اليوم على الملتقى

أجيبونا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> لليوم الثاني على التوالي لم يفتح معي ملتقى أهل الحديث فهل دخل أحدكم اليوم على الملتقى
> أجيبونا بارك الله فيكم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الفاضل لا مشكلة في الموقع - ولله الحمد -  فلربما المشكلة من عندك .
وللمعلومية فقد دخلت أمس ، واليوم ، وقبل قليل للتأكد ، والموقع يعمل بصورة جيدة .

----------


## صالح الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ غالب بارك الله فيك على ردك وهلا نسخت لي  الرابط الموضوع في الملتقى لمن يواجه صعوبة الدخول 
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## يحيى صالح

هذا الرابط سهل الدخول عن طريقه ، و أنا أستخدمه دائما :

http://72.232.160.194/~ahl/vb/index.php

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الأخ غالب بارك الله فيك على ردك وهلا نسخت لي  الرابط الموضوع في الملتقى لمن يواجه صعوبة الدخول 
> وجزاك الله كل خير


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعم ، الرابط الذي نسخه الأخ العراقي الأصيل - جزاه الله خيرًا -
يعتبر من أفضل الروابط للدخول إلى الموقع .

----------


## علي الغامدي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> لا،
> وهذه روابط له:
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/index.php
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.cc/vb/index.php
> http://66.7.198.8/~ahl/vb/index.php
> http://66.7.198.9/~ahl/vb/index.php


الرابط الثاني يعمل 

اخطار لكافة الممنوعين من المشاركه من اهل الجديث

تزودوا بدون احتكاك بأنظمة الملتقى

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ملتقى أهل الحديث   يعمل  و الحمد لله 

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/index.php

----------


## أبومعاذالمصرى

يعمل والحمد لله

----------


## ابو عبد الملك

جميع الروابط لا تعمل معي وهذا منذ فترة .. تقريبا من العشرة الأخيرة في رمضان 1429 هـ

----------


## أروع

بالنسبة للملتقى يفتح بدون أي مشاكل .. بس ليش ما في تسجيل فيه ويش المشكلة ... سبحان الله..

----------


## عبد الكريم

آسف لقد تم حظري من هذا المنتدى ملتقى أهل الحديث وبدون سبب ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

أخي الكريم ما معنى الحظر؟
وهل تقصد حظر عن طريق الـ Ip  الخاص بك؟
يعني تم منع جهازك من الدخول على ملتقى أهل الحديث حتى ولو كنت زائراً (غير مُسجل)
وضح بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبد الكريم

نعم أخي الكريم لا أستطيع الدخول تماما حتى للتصفح وتظهر رسالة إدارية تقول :لقد قد تم حظرك للسبب التالي:
لا يوجد سبب مخصص.
التاريخ الذي سيتم رفع الحظر فيه: لا يوجد

----------


## ابو عبد الملك

> نعم أخي الكريم لا أستطيع الدخول تماما حتى للتصفح وتظهر رسالة إدارية تقول :لقد قد تم حظرك للسبب التالي:
> لا يوجد سبب مخصص.
> التاريخ الذي سيتم رفع الحظر فيه: لا يوجد


وأنا مثلك لايفتح معي تماما ، ولكن لم تظهر لي رسالة ، وجائتني رسالة من الملتقى فيها تعقيب علمي على إحدى المشاركات ، ولكني لا أذكر هل كتبت ذلك أم لا ؟ فهل من الممكن أن يكون أحدهم اخترق كلمة المرور ويدخل بها وتم حظري أنا ؟؟!!!

----------


## ابن البجلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحاول جاهداً الدخول الى الملتقى أهل الحديث
فتعسر عليّا الرابط وحاولت من خلال أكثر من
رابط بدون جدوى !!!
فما هي المشكلة؟
وشكراً

----------


## تركي مسفر

هل الملتقى معطل هذا اليوم

----------


## أم شهد

معطل عندي أيضًا ... نسأل الله أن يكون خيرًا .

----------


## ابن البجلي

المعذرة 
لم انتبه لموضوع الاخ مسلم

----------


## محب الصالحين

لا يفتح معي أيضا 

لعل المانع خير

نرجو من الإخوة أن يطمئنونا 
اللهم احفظ ملتقى أهل الحديث من كل شر وسوء واجز القائمين عليه خير الجزاء

----------


## عامي باحث

يبدو أن ملتقى أهل الحديث محظور عندي والعياذ بالله !

فكلما دخلته تظهر هذه الرسالة :

 
Network Error (tcp_error) 

A communication error occurred: "Connection refused" The *** Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time. 
For assistance, contact Yemen Net team.  

فما سبب ذلك ، نرجو إفادتكم وجزاكم الله خيراً 

أو روابط فك الحظر 

فأنا بدون ملتقى أهل الحديث كالسمكة خارج الماء !

----------


## ابن البجلي

من كانت له صلة بمشرف الملتقى
نرجوا أن يدعوه هنا لحل الاشكال
وشكرا

----------


## أبو بسطام

نعم الملتقى معطل ولا أدري ما الذي حدث له

مع العلم اني دخلت منذ قليل فأعطاني نفس الرسالة ولكن بعدها دخلت إليه عن طريق جوجل ففتح معي وطالعت موضوع لأخينا جهاد جلس ثم خرجت والآن أردت الدخول مرة أخرى فلم يُفلح 

يبدو أنه هناك مشكلة مع شركة الاستضافة

الله المستعان

----------


## أبو بسطام

اليوم فتح معي وكتبت مشاركة ثم لما أردت الدخول في موضوع آخر حدثت نفس مشكلة أمس:

Data Base Error

نسأل الله أن يكون الأمر بسيط

----------


## يحيى صالح

فتح معي الآن.

----------


## السلفية النجدية

الملتقى فـُتح الآن ..

وقد أرسلتُ رسالة لأهل الحديث وأخبرتُه بما حصل ، وكذلك أحلته على شكاوى الأخوة في المجلس العلمي ، بسبب تعطل الملتقى ؛ حتى يكون على بينة من أمره ، فالملتقى ليس مفتوحا عند الكل ، كما اتضح لي من أسئلتكم ..

----------


## أبومروة

المنتدى يعمل معي من زمن لكن طلبات التسجيل لايرد عليها
قوانين الكتابة بالمنتدى

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7324

وطلب التسجيل يتم 
على هذا الرابط :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/sendmessage.php

----------


## أم شهد

الملتقى صار يتعطل كثيرًا هذه الأيام .. ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله !
ملاحظة : لكل من تم حظر حسابه من الملتقى يمكنكم التصفح فقط بعد محو مخلفات المتصفح
لمستخدمي متصفح الاكسبلورر :
Tools  - Internet Options
Genral  - Browsing History - Delete

----------


## محمد مبروك

نعتذر عن التوقف سنعود قريبا بإذن الله تعالى إخوانكم في إدارة ملتقى أهل الحديث وجزاكم الله خيرا
تاريخ31/5/2009

----------


## ابوعبدالله الثوري

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
اما بعد 
هل مازال ملتقى لا يفتح 
ام انه عطل من عندي بارك الله فيكم 
يظهر لي هذا Address Not Found

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

ماذا حدث ؟؟؟؟
لم لا يعمل !!!

----------


## ناصر السوهاجي

لا زال الملتقى لا يعمل

----------


## زكرياء توناني

لا يعمل .

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

أتيته من كل مكان وهو لا يعمل

----------


## الليث بن سعد

وانا مثلك

----------


## نور الدرب

وأنا كدلك؟

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

معطل عندي أيضًا ... نسأل الله أن يكون خيرًا

----------


## شذى الكتب

ظهرت لي هذه الرسالة: 

There is a problem with this ***site's security certificate.

----------


## الليث بن سعد

هل من خبر ؟؟؟؟

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

أظن إن الموقع به مشكلة ولعلهم يحاولون إصلاحها، فقد كانوا ينبهون الأعضاء هناك أن من لديه كلمة مرور باللغة العربية فالتحديث الذي وضعوه لا يقبلها، فلعلهم يصلحون هذا الأمر ونحوه.
وفقنا الله وإياهم وإياكم إلى الخير

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

أخبرني أحد المشرفين أن الأمر طبيعي فقط هناك بعض التحديثات في السيرفر
فصبرًا جميلا أخواني في الله

----------


## أبو القاسم المصري

لا يفتح معي 
هل من مفيد

----------


## محمدالامين الشنقيطي

الملتقى لا يعمل هل من جديد

----------


## أبو فهد السمراني

الملتقى لا يعمل

----------


## أبو حجّاج

الموقع مايفتح معاي

----------


## ابن عبد القادر

الملتقى لا يعمل بكل الروابط المذكورة

----------


## معاد الطالب

لحد الساعة لا يعمل...!!!!؟؟ 
خير إن شاء الله

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> الملتقى لا يعمل بكل الروابط المذكورة


راجع تاريخ المشاركة التي فيها الروابط فهي قديمة
وانتظر معنا حتى يأتي الفرج

----------


## محمدالامين الشنقيطي

هل من جديد

----------


## أبا قتيبة

اخر عهدى بهم  قبل 3 ايام  برساله : ان الملتقى مغلق للصيانه  ...

ثم تعطل بالكليه  ...لعلها اصلاحات  تنتهى بالقريب العاجل .. 

نسأل الله ان يعود  قريبا

----------


## أبو فيصل الحضني

ما خبر ملتقى أهل الحديث؟ألا من مبشر بخير ؟

----------


## محمدالخالدي

هل يعقل ألا يعرف أحد عن سبب إغلاق الملتقى؟؟؟

ألا يوجد أحد يصدر بيان هنا لسبب التوقف؟؟؟

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

هاكم الخبر : 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نعتذر للسادة زوار الموقع 
إن الموقع الآن خاضع لعملية النقل إلى المزود الجديد 
شاكرين لكم صبركم ومقدرين تواصلكم .. 
إدارة ملتقى أهل الحديث

----------


## ابن البجلي

أبا زارع المدني
ما أدري أين سبق أن تقابلنا فيه؟ :Smile: ؟
جزاك الله خيراً على نقل الخبر

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

> أبا زارع المدني
> 
> ما أدري أين سبق أن تقابلنا فيه؟؟
> جزاك الله خيراً على نقل الخبر


 أظن في لفة ملتقى أهل الحديث  :Smile: 
هذا إذا ماقلنا في مسجد الشيخ محمود فرج  :Smile:

----------


## ابن البجلي

> أظن في لفة ملتقى أهل الحديث



 :Smile:

----------


## ابو الأشبال الدرعمي

الحقيقة ملتقى اهل الحديث امره عجيب جدا
فلقد ارتبط به الاخوة ارتباطا شديدا و اصبح جزءا من برنامج احدنا اليومي 
و قد عرف منه اناسا و احب اناسا و افاد من اناس 
اللهم اشهدك اني احب اهل ملتقى اهل الحديث
و اسال الله ان يعجل برجوعه مرة اخرى

----------


## أبو السها

جزاكم الله خيرا إخوتي الأفاضل 
في الحقيقة كنت في حيرة بسب تعطل ملتقانا الحبيب والآن انجلى الأمرفلله الحمد والمنة ،فبارك الله في الأخ أبي زارع وفي الإخوة جميعا

----------


## محمدالامين الشنقيطي

هل من جديد

----------


## أبو القاسم المصري

عجل الله بالفرج

----------


## زوجة وأم

أرجو أن يعود الملتقى قريبا فقد افتقدناه كثيرا

----------


## أم شهد

أيووووه عليكم يا أهل الحديث !!
اصبروا شوي !!

----------


## العرب

يغنينا هذا الموقع الفريد الالوكة فقد سد لنا الثغرة

----------


## إمام الأندلس

أنا الان انتظر رسائل هناك لأمور ضرورية جدا

----------


## محمدالامين الشنقيطي

أعانهم الله

----------


## احمد بازيد

السلام عليكم


ممكن رابط أخر يكون شغال
إنى أنصح نفسى وإياكم علينا البدء بالعقيدة أولا
http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/index.shtml

http://www.ibnbaz.org.sa/

http://www.alalbany.net/
http://www.mandakar.com/

http://www.rslan.com/tafre31.php

----------


## ماهر الفحل

سيعمل بإذن الله تعالى ، أسأل الله أن ينفع به وبكم ويبارك للجميع

----------


## السعيد وعزوز

في انتظار الملتقى بالملتقى
اللهم عجل بالفرج:
اشتدي أزمة تنفرجي
قد آذن ليلك بالبلج

----------


## أبا قتيبة

ابشــــــــــــ  ـــــروا    

الملتقى مفتوح للجميع   .....

----------


## ابو الأشبال الدرعمي

الحمد لله

----------


## السعيد وعزوز

الحمد لله رب العالمين مفرج الكرب

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

هل رجع مرة أخرى يا إخوة وتعطل ..؟

----------


## ابو الأشبال الدرعمي

أظنه كذلك يا أبا زارع 
منوّر الألوكة (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

> أظنه كذلك يا أبا زارع 
> منوّر الألوكة (ابتسامة)


 أبا الأشبال العشرة
مرتبلك هدية بس نسيت اجيبهالك
النور نور شاشاتك ياعم  (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

هو مُعطل عندي أيضًا!! ولا أستطيع الدخول!
يسَّر الله لهم

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

نعم هو مُعَطَّل من البارحة.

----------


## ابو بردة

منذ الأمس 
تارةً يفتح وتارةً يتعطل 
أمَّا الآن فتعطل مرة واحدة !
ولعلَّه خير

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

معطل عندي منذ امس

عجل الله بالفرج

----------


## أبو طلحة الحضرمي

جميع الروابط لا تعمل ( تظهر لي هذه الرسالة )

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

أعان الله أهل الحديث، ولو تكثروا من الدعـاء لعل الله يحدث بعد ذلكـ أمرا .

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

عاد الملتقي بفضل الله تعالي

----------


## أبو القاسم المصري

> هل رجع مرة أخرى يا إخوة وتعطل ..؟


الحبيب أبا زارع 
جمعنا الله في الجنة
ما يزال الملتقى ما بيفتح معي حتى الآن

----------


## أبو إسحاق السبيعي

أنا مايفتح عندي

----------


## ابو الأشبال الدرعمي

لقد تعطل من جديد على ما يبدو

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

هل عاد العطل؟

----------


## ابو الأشبال الدرعمي

> لقد تعطل من جديد على ما يبدو


 ..............

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الله أعلم بما حصل في ملتقى أهل الحديث ..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن ؛ بحسب خبرتي في مجال المنتديات , وحصول مشكلة قبل فترة وجيزة في منتداي , بسبب النسخة الجديدة التي هي : 3.8.3 , حيث أنها نسخة مليئة بالثغرات ..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنصح كلّ صاحبٍ لهذه النسخة أن يعجل في ترقيتها للنسخة التي بعدها وهي : 3.8.4 .. لأن النسخة الأخيرة لم تظهر بها مشاكل حتى الآن .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أما بالنسبة لملتقى أهل الحديث , فأتوقع أموراً قد حصلت له :
- إما أن يكون هناك نقل في المزودات "السيرفرات" من قبل الشركة المستضيفة , أو ترقية لذواكرها (الرامات) , وهذا الأمر يُظْهِرُ رسالة بالانجليزية تبين أن هناك نقلاً في السيرفرات , ورسالة : لا يمكن عرض الصفحة إن كانت هناك ترقية للرامات والذواكر .
وللمعلومية , فمسألة النقل تختلف من شركة مستضيفة لأخرى , والغالب أنها لا تأخذ بالكثير ثلاثة أيام ؛ لأن كل شركة لديها أكثر من "سيرفر" , وعلى حسب سرعة الاتصال يتم نقل بياناتها , وتتم عملية النقل في كل مزود على حدة .
أما قضية ترقية الرامات فإن زاد الأمر على حده , فلن يزيد على يومين .
- وإما أن تكون هناك مشكلة في شأن الاستضافة الخاصة بالشركة , يعني بشكل أوضح :
قد تكون الشركة عملت على الترقية والنقل ؛ لكن حصل خطأ أو شيء في حالة النقل , مما يجعل بعض البيانات معلقة أو باقية في السيرفرات القديمة , وحينها تكون مغلقة ؛ لأن الشركات تمتلك عددا وافراً من المواقع والمنتديات .
فعلى أصحاب المنتديات حينها مراجعة الشركة المستضيفة عن طريق تذاكر دعمهم الفنيّ , وإبلاغهم بذلك , حتى يتسنى لهم إصلاح الأمر .
- وإما أن تكون الشركة المستضيفة قد أغلقت "الدومينات" والاستضافات بسبب ضعف حمايتها , ومواجهتها للاختراق , فتغلقها حتى لا يتسرب أطفال " الهكر " للمنتديات , إلى أن تتم الحماية .
- وإما أن تكون المشكلة اختراق عن طريق " الهكر " للشركة المستضيفة , وحذفهم بعض الدومينات والاستضافات (ونسأل الله ألا يكون حصل هذا الأمر) ..
- وإما أن تكون قضية اختراق للمنتدى فقط أو الموقع فقط , دون الوصول للشركة , وهذا أمره بسيط , وفكّ الاختراق مهما قوي سهلٌ .

وعلى كلّ حال ؛ فالمسألة في ملتقى أهل الحديث ليست مسألة نقل مزودّات كما وُضّح .. هي مشكلة في الشركة المستضيفة على أغلب الظن .
ونصيحتي لجميع أصحاب المنتديات أن يأخذوا نسخة احتياطية للمنتدى كل أسبوع أو أسبوعين ؛ خاصة المنتديات الكبيرة والتي يتم طرح المواضيع فيها يومياً ..
للرجوع للبيانات الموجودة إلى أقرب وقت , وشيء قليل خيرٌ من لا شيء .
والله نسأل أن يحمي أهل الخير ومواطنهم من شر الأشرار , وحسد الحاسدين , ويردّ ملتقى أهل الحديث بأهله وزواره ورواده سالمين غانمين .

ولعلّ ما حصل خيرٌ !.

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

بارك الله فيك أخي أبو الليث الشيراني .

----------


## أبو القاسم المصري

حتى الآن الملتقى لا يزال معطل هل عند أحد الإخوة خبر

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

الملتقى يعمل الآن أخي أبو القاسم المصري ـ حفظك الله ـ .

----------


## أبو القاسم المصري

> الملتقى يعمل الآن أخي أبو القاسم المصري ـ حفظك الله ـ .


 جزيت خيرا أيها الكريم الكريم ضيدان

----------


## ابو محمد الشمالي

الملتقى الاْن معطل

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

الملتقى الاْن معطل

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

هل عاد العطل؟

----------


## المخضرمون

> هل عاد العطل؟


 قرب الفجر تقريبا وقف

----------


## أبو القاسم المصري

> قرب الفجر تقريبا وقف


 وحتى الساعة لا يفتح معي

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

وانا كذلك لايفتح عسى المانع خيرآ

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

> وحتى الساعة لا يفتح معي


نعم تعطل من الصباح وحتى هذه الساعة لا يعمل .

----------


## ابو عبد الملك

الملتقى معطل ... ولا أدري لماذا لا تخرج رسالة توضح السبب !!!!

----------


## أبو القاسم المصري

الملتقى يعمل بحمد الله تعالى

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

الملتقى يعمل بحمد الله تعالى

----------


## المرزوقي

الملتقى يعمل بحمد الله تعالى 
كتب الله للجميع أجر اهتمامهم وسؤالهم

----------


## غالب الساقي

هو معطل عندي أيضا وكل الروابط المكتوبة لم تجد نفعا

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

انا عندي مفتوح

----------


## أبو القاسم المصري

وماذا الآن

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

يعمل على حاسوب ولا يعمل على آخر ... هكذا هو عندي !

----------


## أنهار المحيسن

يعمل معي بشكل جيّد، والحمد لله، لا مشاكل
المشاكل والتحذيرات في ملتقى أهل التفسير منذ مدة، أعانهم الله وبارك جهودهم

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

حاولت الدخول حتى من روابط أخرى دون جدوى
*http://www.ahlalhdeeth.cc/vb/index.php*

*http://74.63.217.99/~ahl/vb/**
او
**http://74.63.217.101/~ahl/vb/*

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

هناك رسالة عند الدخول إلى الموقع:
نعتذر عن التوقف سنعود قريبا بإذن الله تعالى قد يستغرق انهاء العمل من 24 الى 48 ساعة إخوانكم في إدارة ملتقى أهل الحديث وجزاكم الله خيرا
وهذا يعني أن هناك صيانة للموقع

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

جزاك الله أخى الكريم
وإن كان الموقع لا يفتح أصلا
نتمنى العودة سريعا

----------


## أبوطلحة اللألماني

نعتذر عن التوقف سنعود قريبا بإذن الله تعالى قد يستغرق انهاء العمل من 24 الى 48 ساعة إخوانكم في إدارة ملتقى أهل الحديث وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

وانا كمااااان

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

الموقع أصبح يعمل 
لكن مازال هناك خلل فى الصفحات 
كلما فتحت موضوعا لا أرى فيه شيئا سوى الشريط المكتوب عليه"عرض أول مشاركة مقروءة"

وتحته "شريط الكلامات الدلالية"

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

هل هذا الخلل عندى أنا فقط؟!
لاحظت فى الصفحة الرئيسة فى الملتقى وجود مشاركات

----------


## ابو بردة

الآن فــتــح

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

الحمدلله

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابو الأشبال الدرعمي

يبدو أن العطل عاد مرة أخرى!!

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

لا يعمل

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

لايعمل

----------


## محمد عبده العربي

ملتقى اهل الحديث لا يعمل معي
وكذلك سوق الكتبيين ؟ فهل يعمل مع احدكم ؟

----------


## أم زينب

المنتدى لايعمل إلى هذه الساعة 
لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

تظهر رسالة :
نعتذر عن التوقف سنعود قريبا بإذن الله تعالى قد يستغرق انهاء العمل من 24 الى 48 ساعة إخوانكم في إدارة ملتقى أهل الحديث وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

عسى المانع خيرآ ان شاء الله

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

منذ أن قام أحبتنا في الملتقى بصيانة الموقع، والملتقى لا يعمل بطريقة سليمة، فمرة يعمل وعدة مرات لا يفتح!
أرجو من الأحبة القائمين عليه إصلاح الخلل، وجزاهم الله خيراً.

----------


## ابو عبد الملك

الموقع تعرض للضرب بواسطة المخربين ، وهو الآن معطل .... الأحد 24 من يناير العاشرة مساء تقريبا

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

> الموقع تعرض للضرب بواسطة المخربين ، وهو الآن معطل .... الأحد 24 من يناير العاشرة مساء تقريبا


الله المستعان....هل أنت متأكد من هذا
الآن تظهر صفحة غريبة
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/
وآخر مشاركة كما تظهر هنا الساعة التاسعة والنصف بتوقيت القاهرة
http://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&so...1s8HyapVNCcEkw

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

قبل قليل حاولت الدخول فيه فلم أستطع.

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

> قبل قليل حاولت الدخول فيه فلم أستطع.


أحد الأخوة ذكر أنه تعرض للتخريب 
راجع الرابط
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=49080

----------


## أبو أنس مصطفى البيضاوي

الله المستعان وسلم الله ملتقانا من الفتن

----------


## بن مصدق

حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## احمد بن حنبل

جميع الروابط لا تعمل معي منذ بضعة أيام !!!!  ؟؟؟

----------


## أبو أنس مصطفى البيضاوي

> جميع الروابط لا تعمل معي منذ بضعة أيام !!!!  ؟؟؟


نفس المشكل كان واقعا لي من قبل لكن منذ ثلاث أيام يفتح الملتقى مرة ويذهب فكنت أكتب مشاركاتي لكن بالأمس كتبت آخر مشاركة وأقفلت الملتقى وبعد خمس دقائق وجدته مقفلا وهو على حاله الآن

----------


## سعيد سعد

الملتقى لايعمل حتى الان ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ايهاب اسماعيل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته اسأل عن ملتقى اهل الحديث لماذا لا يعمل منذ يو مين.

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## ابي سفيان

لا يفتح عندي ايضا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تقى الدين أبو عبد الرحمن

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
اللهم سلم ملتقى أهل الحديث، 
واحفظه لنا ، وبارك فيه.

----------


## أبو عبدالواحد

أنا مايفتح عندي ملتقى أهل الحديث من يومين وأسأل الله أن تكثر مثل هذه المواقع المفيده جداً جداً جداً   أسأل الله أن ييسر أمورهم

----------


## ابن البجلي

السلام عليكم
أنا معطل عندي من أسبوع
عسى أن يكون المانع خيرا

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم

اقسم بالله العظيم طفح الكيل (غضبان)الملتقى اهل الحديث لا يفتح ؟؟!!

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

> السلام عليكم
> أنا معطل عندي من أسبوع
> عسى أن يكون المانع خيرا


وأنا كذلك ..
الله المستعان
اشتقت له.

----------


## ابو الأشبال الدرعمي

اخشى ان يكون السبب هجوم من الهاكرز و محاولة تخريب

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

بسم لله

على جميع الطلاب العلم الشرعي من اراد كيفية الدخول للملتقى اهل الحديث بشرط فليدعيلي

ابحث عن موضوع في قوقل واكتب بعده اهل الحديث ثم تطلع نتائج فاضغط نسخة مخبأة وبس
مثال
ادخل قوقل واكتب بالمستطيل الفارغ مثلا (الشاملة اهل الحديث) هذا نتيجة قوقل http://www.google.com.sa/search?hl=a...q=&safe=active
مكتوب تحت قسم المكتبة الشاملة اهل الحديث انزل واضغط نسخة مخباة ويطلع لك هذا 
http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache...&ct=clnk&gl=sa

وهكذا هو فقط اكتب موضوع في الفارغ في موقع قوقل ثم اهل الحديث فاذا طلعت نتيجة اضغط تحت مكتوب نسخة مخبأة

ثم ادعولي وبس

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

للرفع

----------


## حبيب القلم

ماذا حصل لموقع ملتقى أهل الحديث ؟ 
أراه مغلقا يومين .......

----------


## محمدالخالدي

من يعرفهم يخبرهم أن يجعلوا استضافتهم عند شركة مضمونه ( ولن أقول اسم شركة حتى لاتكون دعاية)

ولكن هي شركة سعودية بتصريح رسمي تعتبر الافضل وسعرها مقبول مع حماية ودعم فني طوال العام.

تعبنا مع الملتقى كل ما صلح عطب

----------


## علي ابن جابر

نعم الموقع لايعمل الي الآن 26.01.2010

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

> الموقع تعرض للضرب بواسطة المخربين ، وهو الآن معطل .... الأحد 24 من يناير العاشرة مساء تقريبا


هداك الله يا أخي الكريم

من أين أتيت بهذا الخبر !

الملتقى بعافيته ولله الحمد ولم يمس بسوء , كل ما في الأمر أن الفضلاء الإداريين يشتغلون على نقل الملتقى من سيرفر لسيرفر آخر .. كما حدثني بهذا الأخ خالد بن عمر .

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

> الملتقى بعافيته ولله الحمد ولم يمس بسوء , كل ما في الأمر أن الفضلاء الإداريين يشتغلون على نقل الملتقى من سيرفر لسيرفر آخر .. كما حدثني بهذا الأخ خالد بن عمر .


بشرك الله بكل خير
كم يستغرق من الوقت هذا النقل؟

----------


## جلوان

السلام عليكم,

منذ يوم أمس لا أستطيع الدخول على ملتقى أهل الحديث, هل توجد به مشكلة؟؟

----------


## أبو سليمان الحنبلي

وأنا كذلك..لا يعمل معي

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

> السلام عليكم,
> 
> منذ يوم أمس لا أستطيع الدخول على ملتقى أهل الحديث, هل توجد به مشكلة؟؟





> الملتقى بعافيته ولله الحمد ولم يمس بسوء , كل ما في الأمر أن الفضلاء الإداريين يشتغلون على نقل الملتقى من سيرفر لسيرفر آخر .. كما حدثني بهذا الأخ خالد بن عمر .


.............

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

شكرا لك أخي أبا زارع , لكن يبدوا فعلا أن هناك بعض المخربين يتربصون بالملتقيات العلمية السنية هذه الفترة , فهناك محاولة إختراق للمتلقى العلمي للعقيدة في هذه الفترة , وأظن أنها حملة منظمة من الروافض الخبثاء . 
 والله المستعان .

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

هل نفعت طريقتي معكم

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

> هل نفعت طريقتي معكم


بارك الله فيك
جربت الطريقة لكن هى لا تمكنك من الدخول على المواضيع
هى تظهر لك واجهة المنتدى فقط
http://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&so...e0WcLpkji5RsIw
وعلى العموم فقد بشرنا أخونا أبو زارع بأن الملتقى ينقل من سيرفر لسيرفر آخر

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

نعم واجهة فقط لمن اراد الضرورة مثل فتوى او سيرة

----------


## أنصارية

اسأل الله تعالى ان يعيده الينا ويحفظه وجميع الملتقيات السنية

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

الحمدلله اللهم لك الحمد

----------


## عدنان البخاري

ألا يفتح الملتقى؟
ام انه عطل من عندي بارك الله فيكم؟!

----------


## أسـامة

لا يعمل عندي أيضًا

----------


## الباحثة عن الأصول

لليوم الثالث على التوالي
الملتقى لا يعمل...
فهل من مخبر؟؟
جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

ما خبر الملتقى؟؟؟

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

هل تعطل ملتقى أهل الحديث ؟ فهو لا يفتح مذ يومين

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

اشتقنا للملتقى ..............................  .........
والله المستعان .............

----------


## محب اللغة والأدب

قد عاد
 والحمد لله

----------


## أبو ذر الطائفي

منذ أيام وأنا أحاول الدخول ولا أستطيع

----------


## أبو صفي السكندري

اضم صوتي الى صوتك

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

مشاكل !
ليتها كانت مشكلة !

----------


## احمد291000

لا أدري هل اصبح الموقع محجوبا عندنا في مصر أم ماذا؟!!!
فكلما حاولت دخول الموقع لا أستطيع
لعل المانع خير...

----------


## مداد العلم

هناك مشكلة لا ندري حقيقتها...
والإخوة في الملتقى لم يوضحوا سبب غيابهم...
خاصة أنها تتكرر منذ شهرين...
وأقل حقوق الأعضاء توضيح سبب الغياب لو برسالة عبر الإيميل

----------


## أبو وئام

الموقع يعمل ولكن بين الفينة والأخرى يصعب الدخول إليه

----------


## أبو أنس مصطفى البيضاوي

> الموقع يعمل ولكن بين الفينة والأخرى يصعب الدخول إليه


هناك أعطاب كثيرة في الموقع والله المستعان

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

> قد عاد
> والحمد لله


نعم قد عاد لكن إلى العطل 
والحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## أبويوسف فارس

نعم الملتقى معطل .فصبر جميل

----------


## عامي باحث

كان منتدى الألكوكة محظور عندنا ، واليوم عاد والحمد لله وقد فتحت موضوعاً مستقلاُ هناك 

وما أنهيته حتى تم تعطيل الملتقى وعودة الألكوكة
ففي الوقت الذي يفتح احدهم عندي يكون الآخر محظوراً !

يبدوا أنها فرحة لا تكتمل (ابتسامة)

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

قدر الله و ما شاء فعل..
الموقع لا يعمل عندي..
أسأل الله تعالى أن ييسر الأمر للإخوة القائمين عليه.

----------


## محب اللغة والأدب

> نعم قد عاد لكن إلى العطل 
> والحمد لله على كل حال


كتبتُ هذا عندما عاد حينها فلا تعجل

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن باصريح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل ملتقى اهل الحديث معطل

----------


## عمر ابو الحسن

سهل الله للاخوة في ملتقى اهل الحديث ما يقومون به و جزاهم عنا خيراً.
كرام تحملوا الكثير من الجهد و المال خدمة لهذا الدين و عوناً لاخوانهم.
غفر الله لهم و سهل امورهم و حفظ ملتقى اهل الحديث من كل سوء.

----------


## مداد العلم

هناك موقع ألاحظ دائما أنه يتعطل مع ملتقى أهل الحديث ويعود معه وقد وضع هذا الموقع إعلانا (ربما أنه يكشف السر الذي يعاني منه الإخوة في أهل الحديث)


إعلان .. 
تعلن إدارة شبكة حضرموت العربية (ملتقى حضرموت للحوار العربي) إنها قد تعرضت لعملية نصب واحتيال وابتزاز من قبل عصابة خارجة عن القانون تمتلك شركة مصدرها من الإمارات العربية المتحدة من قبل أشخاص غير إماراتيين .. تعمل هذه الشركة بعدة اسماء وهي ( مجموعة عيون الخليج ) و ( شركة الأفق للاستظافة ) واسماء اخرى متعددة .. يديرها شخص مصري الجنسيه يسمي نفسه مروان واسمه الحقيقي هو وليد وفيما يلي بيان باسماء جميع افراد العصابة . 

*الجريمة هي : عمل ابتزاز ونهب لما يقارب 400 موقع*  
*المجرم : يسمي نفسه مروان ، والاسم الحقيقي :وليد محمد ربيع احمد حامد* 
*رامي علام عبدالفتاح ابراهيم – موظف سيرفرات ( مصري )* 
*ريهام السعدي : مصرية*  

وان موقع بالكامل مع مجموعة كبيرة من المواقع التي استأجرت سيرفراتها من هذه الشركة الوهمية قد تم حجزها والاستيلاء عليها من قبل هذه العصابة .. وقد قمنا ببذل جهود كبيرة لاسترضاء هؤلاء اللصوص بالمال ولكن هذا لم يجدي .. حيث أنهم في كل مره يطلبون المزيد من المال ..  
سيتم قريبا افتتاح الموقع من جديد بنسخة احتياطية فيها نقص عدة أسابيع .. من المشاركات والمواضيع إلا أن العودة بهذا النقص خير من اللاعودة .. وخير من التودد للصوص .. ولن يضيع حق ورائه مطالب .. 

انتظرونا خلال يوم أو يومين لنعود لكم ..

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

ما زال معطلا، والله المستعان.

----------


## أبو سعيد المصري

الموقع لا يفتح الآن!!!!!!

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

> وأقل حقوق الأعضاء توضيح سبب الغياب لو برسالة عبر الإيميل


ومن الأعضاء من لديه خبرة في الشبكة  ويمكنه المساعدة.

----------


## مداد العلم

عاد والحمدلله

----------


## أبو سعيد المصري

الآن تظهر هذه الرسالة:

نعتذر عن التوقف سنعود قريبا بإذن الله تعالى سنتوقف لاجراء بعض التحديثات لمدة ستين دقيقة إخوانكم في إدارة ملتقى أهل الحديث وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## يحيى صالح

مازال معطلاً

###

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

مضت أكثر من 60 دقيقة والموقع معطل لعل المانع خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

----------


## أشجعي

> الآن تظهر هذه الرسالة:
> 
> نعتذر عن التوقف سنعود قريبا بإذن الله تعالى سنتوقف لاجراء بعض التحديثات لمدة ستين دقيقة إخوانكم في إدارة ملتقى أهل الحديث وجزاكم الله خيرا


الستين دقيقة أصبحت 960 دقيقة !!

----------


## إبراهيم بن سعيد بن سليمان

الحمد لله الملتقى يعمل الأن.
فلله الحمد في الأولى والأخرة

----------


## الباحثة عن الأصول

الحمد لله الحمد لله 
حمداً طيباً كثيراً
ملأ النور شاشة جهازي بعودته
الحمد لله

----------


## ماريه الأزدية الغامديه

الحمدلله والشكرله
 اللهم إنانستودعك جميع ملتقيات أهل السنة

----------


## الأمل الراحل

الله يهديهم 
ليه لازم أسجل دخول في الملتقى حتى أتمكن من قراءة الموضوعات .؟؟ ما صارت ذي ..
ناسية كلمة المرور فـ سجلت إيميلي ويقولي خطأ ..
فيه حل ؟؟

----------


## أبو وئام

السلام عليكم
دخلت الموقع هذه الأيام ولكن اليوم وجدت هذه الرسالة بدل الموقع
This Account Has Been Suspended
هذا الحساب تم إيقافه
وعند القيام بالبحث عن معلومات whois وجدت ما يلي

=-=-=-=
Visit AboutUs.org for more information about ahlalhdeeth.com
AboutUs: ahlalhdeeth.com

Contact: 

Domain name: ahlalhdeeth.com

Administrative Contact:
hdrmut network
hdrmut network ()
+966.265659898
Fax: +966.6485965
TAHLIAH STREET
AZIZIAH
jeddah, ALSAMER 55555
SA

Technical Contact:
hdrmut network
hdrmut network ()
+966.265659898
Fax: +966.6485965
TAHLIAH STREET
AZIZIAH
jeddah, ALSAMER 55555
SA

Registrant Contact:
hdrmut network
hdrmut network ()

Fax:
TAHLIAH STREET
AZIZIAH
jeddah, ALSAMER 55555
SA

Status: Locked

Name Servers:
ns1.alphaproject.biz
ns2.alphaproject.biz

Creation date: 02 Dec 2002 12:27:00
Expiration date: 02 Dec 2010 12:27:00



Get Noticed on the Internet! Increase visibility for this domain name by listing it at www.whoisbusinesslistings.com
=-=-=-=
The data in this whois database is provided to you for information
purposes only, that is, to assist you in obtaining information about or
related to a domain name registration record. We make this information
available "as is," and do not guarantee its accuracy. By submitting a
whois query, you agree that you will use this data only for lawful
purposes and that, under no circumstances will you use this data to: (1)
enable high volume, automated, electronic processes that stress or load
this whois database system providing you this information; or (2) allow,
enable, or otherwise support the transmission of mass unsolicited,
commercial advertising or solicitations via direct mail, electronic
mail, or by telephone. The compilation, repackaging, dissemination or
other use of this data is expressly prohibited without prior written
consent from us.

We reserve the right to modify these terms at any time. By submitting
this query, you agree to abide by these terms.
فهل توقف الملتقى رغم أن التاريخ لن ينتهي إلا مع نهاية 2010 أم نحن أمام عملية النصب المشار إليها في مشاركة158 لمداد العلم إذ يظهر إسم شبكة حضر موت وهي موضوع عملية النصب والله أعلم

أعاد الله لنا الملتقى قريبا*

----------


## سويد بن قيس

الملتقى عاطل = أنا عاطل
الله المستعان وبه التوفيق.

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

تم اصلاح العطل...

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

إخال ُ أن الخلل , قد رجع إلى ملتقانا المبارك .
!!!

----------


## احمد موسى

انا لم استطع الدخول اليه لانه يقول ان الحساب اغلق ولماذا اغلقوا الحساب؟

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

الحمد لله , فتح .!

----------


## أشجعي

> إخال ُ أن الخلل , قد رجع إلى ملتقانا المبارك .
> !!!


يبدوا أنه قد رجع فعلاً,لا تصفح ولا تحميل ولا مرفقات, ما القضية عندهم؟

----------


## فتح البارى

هل هو معطل؟

----------


## اليسير

ملتقي أهل الحديث بين حين وآخر يكون فيه عطل , والله المستعان .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

من العصر لم يفتح معي :(

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

أنا منذ أيام تحدث لي معه قضية مزعجة جداً، عندما أحاول الدخول تظهر لي صفحة بيضاء في صدرها هذا (المرفق) !!

----------


## الباجي

السؤال مرة أخرى.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم 
فليرى أحدكم حفظكم الله ما الخطب في دخول ملتقى أهل الحديث ... كلما دخلنا وجد 
خطأ ؟؟

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

وعليكم السلام .
يعمل يا أخية .

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

ملتقى أهل الحديث
خطأ .. !!
عُد للخلف ..
لا يعمل و الله أعلم

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

نعم الملتقى عندي لايفتح ما الخطب

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

للرفع ............ عاجل

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

لا استطيع دخول الملتقي منذ صباح اليوم
وتأتيني رسالة علي بريدي بها الردود علي بعض المواضيع المشترك بها 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو إلياس الرافعي

وهو كذلك لا يعمل عندي، ويعطيني نفس الكلام.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم .... ممكن يكون المشكل في الجزائر فقط ... فليحاول غير المتواجدين في الجزائر الدخول للموقع... لعل الامر عندنا فقط ...

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

الموقع يفتح عندي بدون مشاكل ...

----------


## صالح الطريف

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/


 انا من مصر
وحتي هذا الرابط لا يعمل
فما المشكلة
مازالت تأتيني رسائل علي الاميل بالردود الجديدة وافتح الرسائل وادخل علي الرابط 
يعطيني خطأ العودة للخلف

----------


## طالبة فقه

وماقصة ملتقى اهل الحديث معكم؟
الكل يسأل بموضوع خاص عنة(ابتسامه)..اخب  روني....فاأمركم محير!

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

الملتقى لا يعمل معي منذ امس فما القصة؟؟! .
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

ملتقى أهل الحديث
خطأ .. !!
عُد للخلف ..

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

الملتقى يعمل أخي الكريم

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

أليس عند أحدكم فكرة ....  لما لا يعمل ؟
ولمن إستغربت لقلقنا عن ملتقى أهل الحديث ... اقول لها اذا فتحت  الصفحة ولم يطلب منكي الرجوع للخلف  فقومي بالتسجيل و ستعرفين من هم أهل الحديث  ... الذين هناك هم الذين هنا ... فكلهم طلاب علم و على درب السلف دعاة.

----------


## احمد الدهشورى

ملتقى أهل الحديث
خطأ .. !!
عُد للخلف ..

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

لا .لم يعمل بعد .
هل هذا مختص بمصر؟؟

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

ملتقى أهل الحديث
خطأ .. !!
عُد للخلف ..

منذ أمس وهذا يحدث معى.
الله المستعان.

----------


## ابو جبل

وأنا من مصر أيضا ولا يعمل عندي

----------


## أمة الستير

من المغرب،نفس المشكل:
ملتقى أهل الحديث
خطأ .. !!
عُد للخلف ..

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

غريب ..!!

عندي يعمل وبشكل جيّد ..!!

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فمنذ منتصف البارحة تخرج إلي هذه الرسالة نفسها، والله المستعان




> ملتقى أهل الحديث
> 
> خطأ .. !!
> 
> عُد للخلف ..

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

هل هناك جديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

لايعمل معي أيضا
 ملتقى أهل الحديث  خطأ .. !!  عُد للخلف ..  www.ahlalhdeeth.com webmaster@ahlalhdeeth.com

----------


## أبو وسام السلفى

ملتقى أهل الحديث
خطأ .. !!
عُد للخلف ..

منذ أمس وهذا يحدث معى.
الله المستعان.

----------


## ابو جبل

رجاء من الإخوة الذين يفتح الملتقي عندهم أن يراسلوا إرادة الملتقي ويخبرونا بسبب العطل ومتي يحل إن شاء الله

----------


## محمد السعيد حامد

ملتقى أهل الحديث

خطأ .. !!

عُد للخلف ..

www.ahlalhdeeth.com

webmaster@ahlalhdeeth.com


هذه العبارة تأتيني كلما أردت فتح ملتقي  أهل الحديث  هل  الخطأ عندي  أم الملتقي معطل أرجو الإفادة

----------


## أبو فهد الأحمد

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/index.php

----------


## محمد السعيد حامد

نفس العبارة أخي أبو فهد تأتيني هل الملتقي يفتح معك أرجو اخباري

----------


## أبو فهد الأحمد

نعم يفتح ولامشكلة عندي.

----------


## حسين بن محمد

كذلك لا يفتح معي ، وتظهر لي رسالة خطأ ( عد للخلف ) !

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

هل كل الاخوة الذين لا يعمل معهم الملتقى من مصر فقط؟؟

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

غريب ..!!

عندي يعمل وبشكل جيّد ..!!

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

السلام عليكم أنا من المغرب و الملتقى لا يعمل معي و عندما استبدلت الموديم لشركة أخرى فتح الملتقى

----------


## أبو أنس مصطفى البيضاوي

هناك بعض الإخوة يفتح لهم الموقع، وقد وصلتني رسالة بالمواضيع التي تمت المشاركة فيها وهي ثلاث  :Smile:  علماء ترجموا لآبائهم العلماء، وأبو الحسن الأثري (ترجمة بقلمي)، وهدية العيد

----------


## الباجي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله.

يبدو أن هذه المشكلة تخص المقيمين بالشمال الأفريقي.

فهل هي مؤقتة؟

ننتظر الجواب من إخواننا الذين يفقهون في علوم الإتصالات.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

والله لقد كان تعطيل الملتقى سببا لتسجيلي في هذا الملتقى المبارك فالحمد لله , و لقد أدهشي أن الإدارة ترد على رسائل الأعضاء وتهتم برسائلهم , و هذا يدل على أن الملتقى محكم التنظيم , و حتى طريقة التصفح فهي جيدة , أسأل الله أن يحفظ هذا الملتقى من كل شر و من كل سوء , و أن يحفظه من كل عطل أو عطب
جزاكم الله خيرا إدارة الملتقى

----------


## محمد السعيد حامد

انا من مصر والملتقي معطل عندنا والصورة التي تظهر بمالرفقات

----------


## أداس السوقي

أنا مثلكم من الجزائر لم يفتح معي الملتقى منذ أمس وتأتيني نفس الرسالة:  
ملتقى أهل الحديث
خطأ .. !!
عُد للخلف ..

----------


## علي ابن عمر

من تونس و لم يفتح الملتقى

----------


## طالبة فقه

رب ضارة نافعه..ماشاء الله الملتقى نافع ان شاء الله..
لم اكن اعلم شي عن هذا الملتقى...الا...بع  د اسئلتكم عنه..فجزاكم الله خير
وهو يعمل جيدآ...معي واتمنى ذلك معكم

----------


## ابو محمود الوليد بن محمود

افيدونا افادكم الله
 توقف الملتقى منذ ايام
 فماذا حدث
 وهل من اخبار عن عودته

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم 
ما الجديد ؟  لماذا لا يعمل بعد ؟ ما أحوال المتخصصين في عالم الاتصالات فليساعدونا ؟ ولما ارجوع للخلف؟

----------


## أنس البغدادي

الملتقى يعمل عند المشتركين ببعض شركات (dsl)، ولا يعمل عند البعض الآخر.

----------


## محمد السعيد حامد

نرجو من أدارة الألوكة الاتصال بمشرفين ملتقي أهل الحديث لوتكرمتوا لان المشكلة قائمه

----------


## أداس السوقي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
يا إدارة الألوكة رجاء من إخوة ألفوا ملتقى أهل الحديث وشاركوا فيه منذ عدة سنوات أن توصلوا رسالتنا إليهم فيخبرونا بسبب توقفه وحسب  تدخلات الإخوة فالأمر مس كافة دول شمال إفريقيا ، وليس الأمر هينا علينا ، وخصوصا أن هذه الدول ربما يغطي المشاركون فيها أكثر من ثلثي المشاركين في الموقع. فنرجو إعلامنا بالأمر ، وليس بالأمر بالرجوع إلى الخلف، وإلى أين؟.
ومما يزيدنا حسرة إهلال مكتبة الشيخ فهد العتيبي { الأترجه} وجديدها يعلم من هناك في الملتقى .
ولكم خالص احتراماتنا

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

التحليل لهذا الموضوع "اللغز":
الملتقى قام بحظر عدة دول. وهذه الدول إسلامية عربية.
والطريف أن الملتقى لم يحجب الدول الأوروبية ولا الأمريكية. (ابتسامة)
وهذا الموضوع له علاقة بمعدلات الاستخدام للموقع، والذي يسبب المشاكل التي قد رأيتم طرفا منها قبل عدة أشهر في نهاية كل شهر ميلادي بنحو من أسبوع "على التقريب".
فللحد من هذا السحب، تم توقيف الدخول لعدة دول. والإبقاء على غيرها.

فلا ثم داعي لمناشدة مشرفي المجلس العلمي ولا الأعضاء الذين لم يحجبوا.

فإن كان لك حاجة أو ضرورة في الدخول، فقم بما في الصورة، لأنهم لا يحظرون أمريكا.  :Smile:

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

هل هذا الكلام صحيح, لا أظن ذلك , لأن في المغرب هناك شركة اتصالات المغرب شبكتها يمكن الدخول بها إلى الملتقى بخلاف شركة ميديتيل

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

> هل هذا الكلام صحيح, لا أظن ذلك , لأن في المغرب هناك شركة اتصالات المغرب شبكتها يمكن الدخول بها إلى الملتقى بخلاف شركة ميديتيل


 الحظر له عدة طرق.
ومنها حظر الآي بي، ومنها حظر الـ dns. فربما تم حظر التي عليها ضغط الاستخدام والإبقاء على الأخرى. ربما عن طريق السهو! فلا تؤاخذهم!

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من قال لك هذه المعلومات المرجو التوضيح فالأمر في غاية الأهمية

----------


## الفطائري

الله المستعان، نرجو ألا يحدث هذا في باقي المنتديات المباركة

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

المرجو من الأخ تبرير كلامه فلا داعي للتشويش على ملتقى أهل الحديث , فنحن لم نر منه إلا خيرا , فأين دليل كلامك , فإن كان كلامك صحيحا فلماذا انفردت به وحدك , فلو كان كلامك صحيحا لاستفاض , فملتقى أهل الحديث ليس جبانا حتى يواجه أعضاءه بهذه الطريقة

----------


## أداس السوقي

لقد دخلت إلى الموقع بالطريقة التي أشار إليها أبو العباس آل حسن - بارك الله فيه.
وأشكره على الطريقة المبتكرة وجزاه الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ما هي الطريقة بارك الله فيك حتى أدخل

----------


## ابوعبدالله الثوري

عن طريق ترجمة جوجل اخي الكريم 
اكتب في محرك البحث جوجل 
google translate 
ستظهر لك نتائج 
ادخل على جوجل translate 
ثم اجعل ترجمه من الانجليزي الى العربي 
ثم اكتب رابط ملتقى اهل الحديث بالانجليزي في مكان الترجمه واضغط translate 
هتجد نفسك في ملتقى تصفح كما تشاء 
ولكن لا تنسانا من الدعاء وانا والاخ صاحب الفكرة جزاه الله خيرا ونفع به وزاده علما وعملا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

دخلت , و يا ليتني ما دخلت حتى تبقى صورة ملتقى الحديث في نظري جيدة , عندما أردت إدخال اسمي و رقمي السري لم يقبلني الملتقى و قال عد للخلف , و لماذا لا تحظر مواقع أهل البدع و المواقع....؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أداس السوقي

وحتى لو كانت واجهة google عربية فيمكنك الضغط على ترجمة ، وستجدها في قائمة google اليمنى ، ثم اتبع خطوات الأخ أبي عبد الله الثوري ، لكن لا تحاول تسجيل اسمك ، فليس لك إلا القراءة والمتابعة ، وقد حرمت أنت وأنا وغيرنا من أبداء آرائنا، فإذننا صماتنا، ولا تنسوني من صالح الدعاء.
لكم التحيات

----------


## حسين بن محمد

من تصفح عن طريق ( ترجمة جوجل ) ربما لن يستطيع تسجيل الدخول ، وقد حاولت ذلك مرارا فلم أوفق . طبعا مع وجود بعض التشوه في تنسيق الصفحات . وأظن ذلك كله أمرا طبيعيا .

لكن جربتُ استخدام بروكسي أمريكي ، ففتح الموقع بصورة كاملة دونما تشوه وسجلت الدخول ، ولكن مع الأسف يصبح التصفح بطيئا جدا لوجود البروكسي . وها هو لمن شاء استخدامه :

38.99.89.252
والبورت :
3128

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم ، ورد لنا الملتقى سالما بخير .

----------


## محمد السعيد حامد

نتمني  من الأخوة المشرفين فى ملتقي أهل الحديث مناشدة الأدارة لفك الحظر  عنا أظن من حقنا  الاستفادة بهذا الملتقي  فهو ليس حكر لأحد وهل كل مرة سأدخل عن طريق الترجمة  سبحان الله

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

الإخوة الأفاضل الأكارم ممن لهم حاجة في الملتقى ويتعذّر عليهم دخوله

هاكم طريقة أخرى لكسر الحجب، إلاّ أنها بشكل جزئي، فعلى ما أذكر عند تطبيقها أنك تستفيد المطالعة دون المشاركة، والله المستعان

ـ قم بالدخول على محرك البحث جوجل
ـ أدخل كلمة البحث : ملتقى أهل الحديث 
ـ ستظهر لديك عبارة : نسخة مخبأة،،، بالضغط عليها تستطيع الدخول للملتقى :
http://www.google.com/#hl=ar&source=...6ccd42f6fbe531




وفقكم الله لكل خير

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

الاخ الفراتي جزاك الله خيرا ..
ولكن الدخول والتصفح لا يمكن!!

الله المستعان هل نقول إن الملتقى قد ضاع من اهل مصر؟؟!!!!!!!!
أم أن أهل مصر هم الذين ضاعوا من الملتقى؟!!!!

----------


## أداس السوقي

أخي أبا أويس السلفي 
المشكلة ليست في مصر وحدها ، ولا المصريين وحدهم ، بل هي في كامل شمال إفريقيا .

----------


## محمد السني الجزائري

لمن اراد الدخول والمشاركة فاستخدم متصفح يغير الآي بي و شارك متخفيا
http://www.bramjnet.com/vb3/showthread.php?t=646226
أو من هنا كاملا
http://hotfile.com/dl/24116816/d76d4...r.1.5.rar.html
بعد تنصيب البرنامج انقل الكراك الى مجلد التنصيب ووافق على الاستبدال
و هذا شرح بسيط للبرنامج

----------


## عدنان البخاري

نرجو من الإخوة الكرام الالتزام بأصل الموضوع، وترك الطعن في المنتديات الأخرى بطريقة أوبأخرى.
فليس المجلس العلمي ساحة لنقل خلافات بعض الكرام مع إدارات المنتديات الأخرى.
ولعل للإخوة في الملتقى فيما فعلوه عذرا لا تعرفونه. بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## طالبة فقه

طبب اصبروا....!!!!!!!
لعل هذه المشكله تنحل...قريب!!!

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

هل هناك جديد

----------


## أبو ذر القاهري

أنا في مصر وأحاول دخول الموقع بالرابط المذكور في مشاركة الأخ يحيى صالح ، ولا أتمكن من دخول الموقع .... وكذلك لا أتمكن من دخول الموقع من الرابط المشهور في محركات البحث لأهل الحديث http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> أنا في مصر وأحاول دخول الموقع بالرابط المذكور في مشاركة الأخ يحيى صالح ، ولا أتمكن من دخول الموقع .... وكذلك لا أتمكن من دخول الموقع من الرابط المشهور في محركات البحث لأهل الحديث http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com


جرب هذا يا أخي و أخبرني هل عمل معك أم لم يعمل 

http://173.192.224.93/vb/index.php

----------


## أبو ذر القاهري

> جرب هذا يا أخي و أخبرني هل عمل معك أم لم يعمل 
> 
> http://173.192.224.93/vb/index.php


حاولت الدخول بالرابط المذكور ظهرت لي صفحة محتوياتها كالتالي
ملتقى أهل الحديث
خطأ .. !!
عُد للخلف ..
www.ahlalhdeeth.com
webmaster@ahlalhdeeth.com

----------


## كريم بن أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وآله وصحبه .. 
أما بعد .. ،
أولًا: أرجو من إخواننا الأعزاء ألا يظنوا بإخوانهم إلا خيرًا حتى تأتينا أخبار موثقة يقينية على لسان الإخوة القائمين على الملتقى ..
"يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ" .. ولا أظن أن هناك ظنًا يكون إثمًا أوضح وأجلى من الظن المشوب باللمز والغمز والإشارات التي تثير النفوس وتوغر الصدور ..
إخواني الفضلاء .. التسموا لإخوانكم سبعين عذرًا .. فإن لم تجدوا فقولوا: لعل لهم عذرًا ..
ولا داعي للتشويش والشجب حول الملتقى والإخوة القائمين عليه ..

ثانيًا: أنا لست متابعًا جيدًا للمنتديات سواء الملتقى أو المجلس العلمي ههنا أو غيرهما .. وليست لي أي صلة من أي نوع بالإهوة القائمين على الملتقى .. لكني تسائلت كما تساءل الجميع عن سبب هذا العطل .. فقادني التساؤل إلى هذا الموضوع فآلمني ما وجدت فيه ..

ثالثًا: أهيب بإخواننا القائمين على الملتقى أن يتطوعوا بنشر تفسير لما حدث سواء على الملتقى نفسه أو في المجلس العلمي ههنا .. حتى نقطع تلك الظنون والأوهام - وهي كذلك بإذن الله - ..

رابعًا: حتى يكشف الله عز وجل هذه الغمة .. يمكن للإخوة الأحباب استخدام مواقع البروكسي لفتح الموقع لتصفحه، بل وللتسجيل والمناقشة وإضافة المواضيع ..
وهذا رابط للمنتدى من خلال أحد مواقع البروكسي ..
http://unblockyourschool.com/index.p...bmRleC5waHA%3D

خامسًا: أتمنى من الإخوة مراعاة ما يمر به الموقع من ضغط كما ذكر بعض الأفاضل، فيرجى أن يكون اللجوء إلى البروكسي بقدر لجوء المضطر إلى الميتة .. فخذ حاجتك من المنتدى ثم سجل خروجك وأغلقه حتى يعم النفع الإخوة كلهم ..

وفقكم الله جميعًا لما يحب ويرضى ..

----------


## قاسم الشمري

ملتقى أهل الحديث غير معطل ,وقد دخلت عليه الآن.

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وآله وصحبه .. 
> أما بعد .. ،
> أولًا: أرجو من إخواننا الأعزاء ألا يظنوا بإخوانهم إلا خيرًا حتى تأتينا أخبار موثقة يقينية على لسان الإخوة القائمين على الملتقى ..
> "يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ" .. ولا أظن أن هناك ظنًا يكون إثمًا أوضح وأجلى من الظن المشوب باللمز والغمز والإشارات التي تثير النفوس وتوغر الصدور ..
> إخواني الفضلاء .. التسموا لإخوانكم سبعين عذرًا .. فإن لم تجدوا فقولوا: لعل لهم عذرًا ..
> ولا داعي للتشويش والشجب حول الملتقى والإخوة القائمين عليه ..
> 
> ثانيًا: أنا لست متابعًا جيدًا للمنتديات سواء الملتقى أو المجلس العلمي ههنا أو غيرهما .. وليست لي أي صلة من أي نوع بالإهوة القائمين على الملتقى .. لكني تسائلت كما تساءل الجميع عن سبب هذا العطل .. فقادني التساؤل إلى هذا الموضوع فآلمني ما وجدت فيه ..
> ...


			 			جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أبو أنس مصطفى البيضاوي

الحمد لله دخلت عن طريق بروكسي الذي وضعه الأخ فوق جزاه الله خيرا

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

أنا في مصر وأستطيع الدخول للموقع بسهولة ويسر من الرابط التالي - جربوه وأخبروني - :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/index.php

----------


## أبو وسام السلفى

الحمد لله دخلت عن طريق بروكسي الذي وضعه الأخ فوق جزاه الله خيرا

----------


## الفطائري

*الحمد لله، دخلت الآن عن طريق البروكسي الذي وضعه الأخ كريم بن أحمد فجزاه الله خيراً*
إلا أنني لا يمكنني الدخول و المشاركة

----------


## الدسوقي

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

> أنا في مصر وأستطيع الدخول للموقع بسهولة ويسر من الرابط التالي - جربوه وأخبروني - :
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/index.php


 ملتقى أهل الحديث  خطأ .. !!  عُد للخلف ..

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم . الحمد لله قد دخلنا عن طريق البروكسي المذكور أعلاه . جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

ملتقى أهل الحديث
خطأ .. !!
عُد للخلف ..
هذه المشكلة بالملتقى كانت تحدث أحيانا من قبل ثم يعود إلى العمل من جديد فنرجو أن لا يطول هذا الأمر
 وفقهم الله وأجزل ثوابهم.

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فجزاكم الله خيرا:

فأخشى أن تكون بعض الأيدي العابثة قد حجبت الموقع من خلال بوابة تقع غرب البحر الأحمر، ولأنها متصلة بالبوابة الرئيسية ببلاد الفرنجة، فقد حجب الملتقى عن مصر وبلاد المغرب الوسط والأقصى

والله المستعان

----------


## فتح البارى

عاد يعمل ولله الحمد

----------


## أسامة آل عكاشة

> عاد يعمل ولله الحمد


نعم هو كذلك ...

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> هذه المشكلة بالملتقى كانت تحدث أحيانا من قبل ثم يعود إلى العمل من جديد فنرجو أن لا يطول هذا الأمر 
> وفقهم الله وأجزل ثوابهم.


وقد عاد يعمل ولله الحمد ولم يطل التوقف.

----------


## أداس السوقي

الحمد لله

----------


## عبد الحميد الأثري

من حوالي أسبوع أحاول الدخول ولا أستطيع وتخرج لي هذه الرسالة:
 ملتقى أهل الحديث  خطأ .. !!  عُد للخلف ..  www.ahlalhdeeth.com webmaster@ahlalhdeeth.com  مع أني حاولت الدخول من جهاز آخر في مقهى إلكتروني ففتح معي ..ما الحل يرحمكم الله

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

الآن هو يعمل عندي ماذا عن بقية الإخوة ؟؟

----------


## أبو هند محمد الجزائري

الرسائل تصل والموقع لا يفتح 
يكتب لنا خطئ ارجع الى الخلف
هل الخلل من المصدر

----------


## حسن بن كفتة

للرفع

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

فتح لي الموقع وكتب فيه إضافة رد لكن لم أستطع تحميل الكتب

----------


## أبو أنس مصطفى البيضاوي

الملتقى يعمل جيدا عندي

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

يعمل معي ... وأستطيع التحميل بشكل عادي

----------


## أبو عبد الله الرياني

السلام عليكم .. 

لا يظهر عندي  .. هل هنالك بأس ؟

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
صح ، أنا أيضا لا يظهر عندي .

----------


## اسلام نت

انا ايضا لا يعمل معي

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

الملتقى تحت الإصلاح وسيظهر قريبا !

----------


## أبو عبد الله الرياني

ظهر

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

لم يظهر

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

انا ادخله عادى جدا

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

هو يعمـل بحمد الله.

----------


## اسلام نت

لا يا اخي لم يظهر بعد وهذه هي الرسالة التي تظهر لي

----------


## اسلام نت

اليوم ايضا اطلعت عليه ولازال يظهر نفس الرسالة التي تظهر في الصورة السابقة

----------


## كريم البحيرى

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/index.php

يعمل بشكل عادي .... والحمد لله

----------


## محمد أسامة علي

ملتقى أهل الحديث

خطأ .. !!

عُد للخلف ..

:(

----------


## بن مصدق

لا يعمل حاليا


نعتذر عن التوقف لبعض الإصلاحات  سنعود قريبا بإذن الله تعالى    إخوانكم في إدارة ملتقى أهل الحديث  وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## كريم البحيرى

اخوانى الاحبة وجدت المشكلة عندى ان شركة لينك دوت نت عمل حجب لبعض المواقع الاسلامية انا جربت من يو اس بى فودافون ودخل على الملتقى وسجلت وشركت وكلمت الشركة وعملوا نفسهم مش عارفين حاجة الاخوة الاعندهم الاشتراك فى هذة الشركة يحاولوا يجربوا الدخل على الملتقى من حاجة تانية  ولو دخل من شركة تانية يكلمهم ويقدم شكوى عسى ان نجمع مجموعة من الشكاوى  ونرفع قضية على شركة السويرس هذا

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> ونرفع قضية على شركة السويرس هذا


سؤال لمجرد معرفة المعلومة بارك الله فيكم ، هل شركة لينك للنت هي ملك له ؟

----------


## ضياء غزال الديسمي

*ملتقى أهل الحديث معطل فعلا من يوم امس فما السبب يا اخوان*

----------


## صاحب السنة

الملتقى معطل على بعض الدول ولكن بنسبة للإمارات فلا توجد مشكلة وكذلك من السعودية ولكن هناك بعض المشاكل من مصر والجزائر وموريتانيا والله أعلم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أخي صاحب السنة ... هل يفتح معك اليوم في الإمارات ؟

----------


## صاحب السنة

نعم يعمل بشكل جيد والحمد لله

----------


## صاحب السنة

لعلي أراسل الادارة هناك في الملتقى أو أطرح الموضوع

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا ... راسلتهم للتو وسنرى ما يجيبون

----------


## زهرة الاوركيديا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أنا أيضا أجد هذه الرسالة كلما فتحت الموقع:
 ملتقى أهل الحديث
 خطأ .. !!
 عُد للخلف ..
 www.ahlalhdeeth.com
webmaster@ahlalhdeeth.com وقد وصلتي رسالة من الملتقى ولم أستطع فتحها.
فنرجو من الإخوة الذين يستطيعون فتح الموقع أن يراسلوا الإدارة للاستفسارعن هذه المشكلة

ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

الرسالة التي تظهر ليس بسبب شركة لينك
فنحن مشتركين في تي داتا ولدينا نفس المشكلة
 ملتقى أهل الحديث  خطأ .. !!  عُد للخلف ..  www.ahlalhdeeth.com webmaster@ahlalhdeeth.com

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

يسر الله لهم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

اللهم يسر وأعن

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الحمد لله عاد هنا في الجزائر 
الحمد لله 
الحمد لله

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني : إذا ذهبت إلى رابط الموقع تظهر هذه الصفحة :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/
فهل أغلق الملتقى ؟
أرجو ممن لديه علم فليخبرنا .

----------


## ابن زولاق

هل الموقع معطل

----------


## أبو عبدالله العسري المغرب

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الملتقى يعمل جيدا أخي 

حاول مرة أخرى

----------


## أحمد سعيدي

نعم الموقع معطل
ارجوا ان يسرعوا بالحل
على كل حال يمكن الدخول للموقع من هنا
http://173.192.224.93/vb/index.php

----------


## عدنان البخاري

جاءتني رسالة على الإيميل من الملتقى:
السلام عليكم

نأمل الدخول مؤقتا على الملتقى من هذا الرابط
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.cc/vb/index.php

وسيعود الرابط الأصلي بعد قليل بإذن الله

----------


## السائرة

> جاءتني رسالة على الإيميل من الملتقى:
> السلام عليكم
> 
> نأمل الدخول مؤقتا على الملتقى من هذا الرابط
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.cc/vb/index.php
> 
> وسيعود الرابط الأصلي بعد قليل بإذن الله


أنا أيضا وصلتني هذه الرسالة ولكنه  لم يفتح معي !

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

> أنا أيضا وصلتني هذه الرسالة ولكنه  لم يفتح معي !



يعمل لله الفضل والمنة .. هنا

..

----------


## السائرة

> يعمل لله الفضل والمنة .. هنا 
> ..


للأسف لم يفتح معي أيضا
 بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

عند الدخول لرابط ملتقى أهل الحديث أجد هذه الرسالة :

*This Account Has Been Suspended*


فهل يعمل عندكم ؟

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

هو معطّل عندي .. والله المستعان .

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

تظهر نافذة فحواها:

صُفِّر الاتصال
          صُفِّر الاتصال بالخادوم أثناء تحميل الصّفحة.
        قد يكون الموقع متوقفًا مؤقتًا أو مشغولا جدًا. حاول ثانية بعد عدّة دقائق. إذا كنت غير قادر على تحميل أي صفحة، افحص اتصال الحاسوب بالشبكة. إذا كان حاسوبك محميًا بجدار ناري أو وسيط، تأكد من السماح ل*فَيَرفُكس بالنفاذ إلى الوِب.

----------


## أم محمد المكية

السلام عليكم 

أهل الحديث معطل

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ملتقى أهل الحديث

خطأ .. !!

عُد للخلف ..

www.ahlalhdeeth.com

webmaster@ahlalhdeeth.com

----------


## ابو حسان السلفي

الله المستعان
نفس الرسالة
This Account Has Been Suspended
الترجمة:
لقد تم تعليق هذا الحساب

نسأل الله أن ييسر عودة الملتقى بأسرع وقت

----------


## ابن زولاق

أسأل الله عزوجل أن يحفظ لنا ملتقى أهل الحديث والقائمين عليه وأن ييسر عودته سريعا

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

[quote=ابن زولاق;565837]أسأل الله عزوجل أن يحفظ لنا ملتقى أهل الحديث والقائمين عليه وأن ييسر عودته سريعا

امين.....

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

نعم .. اليوم شبه معطلٍ إن لم يكن معطلا بالكلية 
حفظ الله القائمين عليه وأعانهم على سد الخلل .

----------


## عبدالله المكي

بعد أن استفسرت عن الملتقى من أهل الحديث

فإن الملتقى تعرض لهجوم صباح هذا اليوم

ونسأل الله أن يحفظ الملتقى من كيد الكائدين ويحفظ الملتقيات الإسلامية 

ويمكن أن يعود الليلة أو غداً صباحاً إن شاء الله

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

> بعد أن استفسرت عن الملتقى من أهل الحديث
> 
> فإن الملتقى تعرض لهجوم صباح هذا اليوم
> 
> ونسأل الله أن يحفظ الملتقى من كيد الكائدين ويحفظ الملتقيات الإسلامية 
> 
> ويمكن أن يعود الليلة أو غداً صباحاً إن شاء الله


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
آمين .. عجل الله عودته ويسر للقائمين عليه والمشاركين فيه الخير ووقاهم الضير

----------


## الطيب صياد

الله المستعان 
أرجو من الله أن ينصر أهله على أعدائهم

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

أنا كنت عضو في ملتقى أهل الحديث سجلت قبل إسبوعين تقريباً وحظروني بدون سبب وقد خاطبتهم وراسلتهم كثيراً فقط لمعرفة السبب وقد حذفوا مواضيعي ويعلم الله كم أدخلوا علي من الحزن لكن سامحهم الله وغفر لهم وقد سجلت قبل ثلاث أيام عندهم باسم مستعار لكن لا زالت صدمتي وذهولي من حظرهم لاسمي باقياً في نفسي.
أسأل الله أن يحفظ ملتقى  أهل الحديث من كل سوء ومن شر كل ناقم هذا وإن كنت عاتباً عليهم.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> أنا كنت عضو في ملتقى أهل الحديث سجلت قبل إسبوعين تقريباً وحظروني بدون سبب وقد خاطبتهم وراسلتهم كثيراً فقط لمعرفة السبب وقد حذفوا مواضيعي ويعلم الله كم أدخلوا علي من الحزن لكن سامحهم الله وغفر لهم وقد سجلت قبل ثلاث أيام عندهم باسم مستعار لكن لا زالت صدمتي وذهولي من حظرهم لاسمي باقياً في نفسي.
> أسأل الله أن يحفظ ملتقى  أهل الحديث من كل سوء ومن شر كل ناقم هذا وإن كنت عاتباً عليهم.


راجع الإدارة فقد يكون الأمر فيه خطأ

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

> راجع الإدارة فقد يكون الأمر فيه خطأ


راجعتهم واتصلت بهم كثيراً ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي وبيني وبينك لم يمر على تسجيلي عندهم أكثر من إسبوعين فالمسألة لا تستحق لكنني كنت أتمنى يخبرونني فقط السبب حتى أتجنبه ليس إلا , مع أني حاولت أن أجد لهم عذراً قدر الإمكان لكني لم أستطع غفر الله لهم.

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> المشايخ الأكارم والإخوة والأخوات الأفاضل 
> ننبه إلى أن الملتقى يتعرض بين الفينة والأخرى إلى محاولة اختراق، لكن الله  تعالى يحميه من الأضرار التي تراد به، وذلك عن طريق تحميل الملفات، فنحن  نفتح التحميل لغير المسجلين، كي لا نمنع الفائدة عن من يطلبها، فإذا أحسسنا  بمحاولة تخريب أقفلناه
> وقد حاول البعض اليوم إلحاق الضرر بالملتقى، ففمنا بحجب عدد من أرقام الآي  بي حتى نتأكد من الرقم الذي يحاولون التخريب من خلاله، وسنقوم بإزالة الحجب  شيئا فشيئا، ونعتذر عن ذلك من الأفاضل الذين قد يكدر هذا التصرف صفو  تصفحهم للملتقى


فالحمدلله على عودة الملتقى

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> المشايخ الأكارم والإخوة والأخوات الأفاضل 
> ننبه إلى أن الملتقى يتعرض بين الفينة والأخرى إلى محاولة اختراق، لكن الله  تعالى يحميه من الأضرار التي تراد به، وذلك عن طريق تحميل الملفات، فنحن  نفتح التحميل لغير المسجلين، كي لا نمنع الفائدة عن من يطلبها، فإذا أحسسنا  بمحاولة تخريب أقفلناه
> وقد حاول البعض اليوم إلحاق الضرر بالملتقى، ففمنا بحجب عدد من أرقام الآي  بي حتى نتأكد من الرقم الذي يحاولون التخريب من خلاله،* وسنقوم بإزالة الحجب  شيئا فشيئا*، ونعتذر عن ذلك من الأفاضل الذين قد يكدر هذا التصرف صفو  تصفحهم للملتقى



الحمدلله على عودته .

----------


## أبو أنس مصطفى البيضاوي

الله المستعان.
بعضهم يرغب في حرماننا من هذا الملتقى ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

السلام عليكممن المساء لا يعمل معيهل الملتقى معطلاحتجته فلم أتمكن من الدخول وكل المنتديات الأخرى لاإ شكال فيها .

----------


## لجين الندى

المنتدى يعمل معي ..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاك الله خيرا أختي الحبيبة لجين .. والله غريب ... لا يعمل معي من المساء ....حتى أقطع الشك باليقين ،  أتمنى أن يتفضل أحد الإخوة من بلدي الجزائر  ويذكر إن تمكن من الدخول أم لا ، فكل المنتديات تعمل معي بطريقة سليمة إلا اهل الحديث يوم احتجته ... سبحان الله ....

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

Petit problème... Internet Explorer n'est pas parvenu à accéder à la page www.ahlalhdeeth.com.Essayez de recharger : www.*ahlalhdeeth.*comAutres suggestions :•Accédez à une copie en cache de la page www.*ahlalhdeeth.*com.•Rechercher sur Google :

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ولا جزائري ولا جزائرية .. لو لا حاجتي الملحة الضرورية لما سألت ....؟؟ انقراظ كلي لـ ( ولاد لبلاد )  ؟؟؟ جزاكم الله خيرا والسلام عليكم .

----------


## أحمد سعيدي

حاولي الدخول من هنا:
http://173.192.224.93

----------


## ابن زولاق

هل هو معطل الآن

----------


## أبو وئام

السلام عليكم 
الموقع يقوم بين الفينة والاخرى بحجب بعض ارقام ip
وذلك وفق هذا الموضوع
..............................  ..............................  .

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المشايخ الأكارم والإخوة والأخوات الأفاضل 
ننبه إلى أن الملتقى يتعرض بين الفينة والأخرى إلى محاولة اختراق، لكن الله 
تعالى يحميه من الأضرار التي تراد به، وذلك عن طريق تحميل الملفات، فنحن نفتح 
التحميل لغير المسجلين، كي لا نمنع الفائدة عن من يطلبها، فإذا أحسسنا بمحاولة 
تخريب أقفلناه
وقد حاول البعض اليوم إلحاق الضرر بالملتقى، ففمنا بحجب عدد من 
أرقام الآي بي حتى نتأكد من الرقم الذي يحاولون التخريب من خلاله، وسنقوم بإزالة 
الحجب شيئا فشيئا، ونعتذر عن ذلك من الأفاضل الذين قد يكدر هذا التصرف صفو تصفحهم 
للملتقى
..............................  .........................

----------


## بشير بركات

جزاك الله خيرا
يا أبا وئام
والآن المنتدى يعمل بسلاسة
والحمد لله

----------


## الأمير الشنقيطي

كذلك لا يعمل الآن1/4/1433الساعة 11:20

----------


## الأمير الشنقيطي

وتأتي عبارةThis Account Has Been Suspendedأي:تم تعليق هذا الحساب!!!

----------


## سليم بن محمد

*الشركة المستضفية لسيرفر المنتدى قامت بإغلاقه
يبدو أن الأمر يتعلق بمستحقات مالية*

----------


## ابن الصديق

نافذه من نوافذ اهل السنه والجماعه اغلقت فى زمان الفتن  (انا لله وانا اليه راجعون)   بصراحه  اغلاق  مثل هذا المنتدى شيئ لا يحتمل  فهو منفذ ومناره للعلم والفائده على الانتر نت  ...   الله المستعان.

----------


## أبو وئام

للتو يقول لي المتصفح
*Account Suspended**This Account Has Been Suspended*
وإذا حاولت 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.net
يعطيني
This is a test page !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
فما الذي حصل
هل تم اختراق الموقع 
أم 
ــ الا لعنة الله على المخربين والحاقدين 
لهم من الله ما يستحقون
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## يحيى صالح

نفس البيان!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## الأمير الشنقيطي

لكن هل سيعود كما كان؟

----------


## محمود الشرقاوي

الحساب معلق وليس معنى ذلك أن الموقع سقط، فربما ينقلون على سيرفر آخر.

الأمر بسيط والله أعلم.

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

يا أخوة من يشفع لي عند القائمين على ملتقى أهل الحديث فقد حظروا أكثر من معرف لي والمشكلة أنهم لا يذكرون لي السبب وقد راسلتهم كثيراً ولكن دون جدوى وقد كانت لي مشاركات عندهم ولكن للأسف حظروا اسمي بدون ذكر أي سبب مما يؤدي إلى الوقوع بنفس الخطأ عن حسن نية هذا لو كان هناك خطأ لأنني فعلاً إلى اليوم لا أعلم ماذا فعلت ليحظروا معرفاتي وقد كانت معرفاتي السابقة الأول عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن والثاني عبدالعزيز بن عبدالرحمن بن علي والثالث خالد علي حسن وهذا المعرف الأخير حظروه بناءً على طلبي.

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

يا أخوة من يشفع لي عند القائمين على ملتقى أهل الحديث فقد حظروا أكثر من معرف لي والمشكلة أنهم لا يذكرون لي السبب وقد راسلتهم كثيراً ولكن دون جدوى وقد كانت لي مشاركات عندهم ولكن للأسف حظروا اسمي بدون ذكر أي سبب مما يؤدي إلى الوقوع بنفس الخطأ عن حسن نية هذا لو كان هناك خطأ لأنني فعلاً إلى اليوم لا أعلم ماذا فعلت ليحظروا معرفاتي وقد كانت معرفاتي السابقة الأول عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن والثاني عبدالعزيز بن عبدالرحمن بن علي والثالث خالد علي حسن وهذا المعرف الأخير حظروه بناءً على طلبي.

----------


## محب طلب العلم

نسأل الله أن يرده علينا

----------


## الأمير الشنقيطي

> الحساب معلق وليس معنى ذلك أن الموقع سقط، فربما ينقلون على سيرفر آخر.
> 
> الأمر بسيط والله أعلم.


طمنتني جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو عبد الله الرياني

ما باله الآن ؟؟؟

24-2-2012

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

يا أخوة من يشفع لي عند القائمين على ملتقى أهل الحديث فقد حظروا أكثر من معرف لي والمشكلة أنهم لا يذكرون لي السبب وقد راسلتهم كثيراً ولكن دون جدوى وقد كانت لي مشاركات عندهم ولكن للأسف حظروا اسمي بدون ذكر أي سبب مما يؤدي إلى الوقوع بنفس الخطأ عن حسن نية هذا لو كان هناك خطأ لأنني فعلاً إلى اليوم لا أعلم ماذا فعلت ليحظروا معرفاتي وقد كانت معرفاتي السابقة الأول عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن والثاني عبدالعزيز بن عبدالرحمن بن علي والثالث خالد علي حسن وهذا المعرف الأخير حظروه بناءً على طلبي.

----------


## أحمد سعيدي

لا يعمل
This Account Has Been Suspended

----------


## عبدالله ابوبكر

لم يفتح بعد

----------


## الشرح الممتع

السلام عليكم,,
ماذا حدث لملتقى اهل الحديث ؟

----------


## الشرح الممتع

عذرا لم انتبه لمواضيع الاخوان, سهل الله أمر المنتدى

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

تعودنا على هذا مرة بعد مرة ولله الأمر من قبل وبعد ونرجو أن لا يطول غيابه وأن يوفق القائمين عليه والله المستعان.

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

الله المستعان ..

اللهم سلِّم سلِّم!

----------


## أحمد سعيدي

هذا هو رقم هاتف مؤسسة أهل الحديث


```
 +96625283285
```

لعل احد الإخوة يتصل بهم...

----------


## راجي عفو ربه العفو

> هذا هو رقم هاتف مؤسسة أهل الحديث
> 
> 
> ```
>  +96625283285
> ```
> 
> لعل احد الإخوة يتصل بهم...



اتصلت بهم ، و يبدو أن الرقم الذي وضعته خاص بإدارة مؤسسة الحديث الخيرية ، وهم لا علاقة لهم بالمنتدى.(كما أخبروني بذلك)
لكن يبدو أن الأمر طبيعي و يتعرض إليه أي منتدى .

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

الله المستعان ..

اللهم سلِّم سلِّم!

----------


## لجين الندى

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..
نسأل الله حفظ ملتقى أهل الحديث .. وزيادته علوا ورفعة ..

----------


## أحمد سعيدي

الان يعمل بشكل عادي
الحمد لله

----------


## يحيى صالح

نعم يعمل الآن.........ولكن!

أيقونات منه لا تعمل بالشكل الصحيح للأسف...........

----------


## مرابط

> الان يعمل بشكل عادي
> الحمد لله


بشرك الله بالخير أخي الكريم.
بالفعل يعمل الآن .

----------


## أنوار الأمل

> يا أخوة من يشفع لي عند القائمين على ملتقى أهل الحديث فقد حظروا أكثر من معرف لي والمشكلة أنهم لا يذكرون لي السبب وقد راسلتهم كثيراً ولكن دون جدوى وقد كانت لي مشاركات عندهم ولكن للأسف حظروا اسمي بدون ذكر أي سبب مما يؤدي إلى الوقوع بنفس الخطأ عن حسن نية هذا لو كان هناك خطأ لأنني فعلاً إلى اليوم لا أعلم ماذا فعلت ليحظروا معرفاتي وقد كانت معرفاتي السابقة الأول عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن والثاني عبدالعزيز بن عبدالرحمن بن علي والثالث خالد علي حسن وهذا المعرف الأخير حظروه بناءً على طلبي.


أعانك الله لكن أنت لماذا طلبت حظره بما أنهم قبلوا بك ؟ثم مهما سجلت عندهم بأكثر من ايميل فإدارة الموقع يظهر لها نفس الاي بي الخاص بك مع حتى اختلاف الايميل والاسم المستعارلكن ربما هناك اشتباه في الاي بي الخاص بك مما جعلهم يحظرون معرفك ثم هل أنت متأكد أنك ما كتبت موضوع أو مشاركة فيها أي خطأ ؟

----------


## الأمير الشنقيطي

الان يعمل بشكل عاديالحمد لله

----------


## الشرح الممتع

> الان يعمل بشكل عاديالحمد لله


وهل له رابط جديد أنا لازال معطل عندي,,

----------


## الشرح الممتع

> وهل له رابط جديد أنا لازال معطل عندي,,


ارجو وضع رابط للملتقى لانه لا يعمل عندي

----------


## لجين الندى

بالنسبة لي فاني أدخل من هذا الرابط :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/index.php

----------


## الشرح الممتع

> بالنسبة لي فاني أدخل من هذا الرابط :
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/index.php


جزاك الله خير لازال العطل عندي اللهم يسر لنا ولهم.

----------


## الحفيشي

الحمد لله أني رأيت شكواكم فقد ظننت أن الأمر خاص بي..تصفح الملتقى لا مشكله فيه لكن المشكله عندي في أني حين آتي أسجل تظهر لي رساله:لقد تم حظرك للسبب التالي:لا يوجد سبب مخصص.التاريخ الذي سيتم رفع الحظر فيه: لا يوجد..ما الحل بورك فيكم

----------


## أبو عبدالله العسري المغرب

ما المشكلة في الملتقى ؟؟؟ لا يعملي عندي بتاتا

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

الغريب أنه لا يعمل عندي صباحًا!!
بل لا يعمل إلا من بعد المغرب فما فوق

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> الحمد لله أني رأيت شكواكم فقد ظننت أن الأمر خاص بي..تصفح الملتقى لا مشكله فيه لكن المشكله عندي في أني حين آتي أسجل تظهر لي رساله:لقد تم حظرك للسبب التالي:لا يوجد سبب مخصص.التاريخ الذي سيتم رفع الحظر فيه: لا يوجد..ما الحل بورك فيكم


نفس المشكلة عندي والله المستعان

----------


## ام اسحاق

السلام عليكم
انا ايضا لايفتح معي الملتقى؟ وقد جربت الرابط الذي وضعته الأخت لكن دون جدوى.
فهل الرابط يفتح مع أهل الجزائر أم لا؟
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> السلام عليكم
> انا ايضا لايفتح معي الملتقى؟ وقد جربت الرابط الذي وضعته الأخت لكن دون جدوى.
> فهل الرابط يفتح مع أهل الجزائر أم لا؟
> وبارك الله فيكم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الرابط يفتح مع أهل الجزائر ولله الحمد ...


لكن جربي وضع عنوان الموقع في هذا الرابط :
http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html

----------


## محب طلب العلم

جزاك الله خيرا أخى رضا فتح معى بالفكرة التى أتحفتنا بها

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> جزاك الله خيرا أخى رضا فتح معى بالفكرة التى أتحفتنا بها


وإياك أخي الكريم

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الرابط يفتح مع أهل الجزائر ولله الحمد ...
> 
> 
> لكن جربي وضع عنوان الموقع في هذا الرابط :
> http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html


جزاك الله خيرا
نفع الأمر
لكن لماذا لا أستطيع أن أدخل على الملتقى إلا من خلال هذا الرابط؟
وبخاصة بالنهار

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> جزاك الله خيرا
> نفع الأمر
> لكن لماذا لا أستطيع أن أدخل على الملتقى إلا من خلال هذا الرابط؟
> وبخاصة بالنهار


وإياك أخي الكريم ...
لكن لا أدري ما المشكلة عند بعض الإخوة ... نسأل الله لهم الفرج

----------


## الحفيشي

الملتقى يفتح معي لكن عند التسجيل لماذا تظهر لي رسالة((لقد تم حظرك للسبب التالي:لا يوجد سبب مخصص.التاريخ الذي سيتم رفع الحظر فيه: لا يوجد))..رجاء أي أحد يعلم أي مسئول عن الملتقى فليفدنا..

----------


## أبو المعالي القنيطري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله أعياني (الملتقى) يعمل سويعات ويتعطل أياما، لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، ولقد أردت الدخول إليه اليوم، ولي فيه حاجة شديدة، لكن الله المستعان... أسأل الله تعالى أن يحفظه من كل سوء.
وأتمنى من المشرفين عليه أن يصلحوا هذه المشكلة.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> والله أعياني (الملتقى) يعمل سويعات ويتعطل أياما، لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، ولقد أردت الدخول إليه اليوم، ولي فيه حاجة شديدة، لكن الله المستعان... أسأل الله تعالى أن يحفظه من كل سوء.
> وأتمنى من المشرفين عليه أن يصلحوا هذه المشكلة.


جربي أخي وضع عنوان الموقع في هذا الرابط :
http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

تصوروا لو أن رجلاً فقد مفتاح بيته وبقي في الخارج

----------


## ام اسحاق

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الرابط يفتح مع أهل الجزائر ولله الحمد ...
> 
> 
> لكن جربي وضع عنوان الموقع في هذا الرابط :
> http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html


جزاكم الله خيرا
فقد تمكنت من دخول اهل الحديث من هذا الرابط الا انه لا يمكنني مشاهدة جميع المشاركات في الموضوع الواحد
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وإياكم وبارك فيكم أختاه ... الحمد لله وحده 
وأسأل الله أن يزيل عنك الإشكال نهائياً

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

مابال الملتقى اليوم ؟!
لم أستطع فتحه .. والرابط الذي وضعه الحملاوي محجوب عندنا .

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

الآن فُتح بفضل الله .

----------


## الحفيشي

> الآن فُتح بفضل الله .


أنا عندي مشكلة وهي لماذا تظهر لي رسالة الحظر عند التسجيل..

----------


## محب طلب العلم

نريد رد من إدارة الملتقى فإن الموقع لا يفتح

----------


## محمد الملوانى

نفع حلك يا أخ رضا المحلاوى  نفع الله بك

----------


## محمد الملوانى

آسف الحملاوى

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين وإياك أخي محمد الملواني ...الحمد لله

----------


## الحفيشي

فتح الملتقى..ابشروا..  والله كأن اليوم عيد عندي..بعد غياب طويل..

----------


## الحفيشي

> فتح الملتقى..ابشروا..  والله كأن اليوم عيد عندي..بعد غياب طويل..


أغلق الملتقى مرة أخرى وظهرت رسالة الحظر...سبحان الله..ماذا يحدث يا رفاق..ما بال الملتقى متقلب الأحداث...

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> أغلق الملتقى مرة أخرى وظهرت رسالة الحظر...سبحان الله..ماذا يحدث يا رفاق..ما بال الملتقى متقلب الأحداث...


جرب أخي وضع عنوان الموقع في هذا الرابط :
http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html

----------


## الحفيشي

أتمنى أن تفدني اخي في هذة المشكلة..فمشكلتي في أني حين أسجل الدخول تظهر لي رسالة الحظر وليست في الملتقى ..فالملتقى يفتح دون هذا الرابط..

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لست أدري أخي ... لعلك تجد الإجابة من الإخوة

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

الملتقى يعمل عندي جيدا لكن المشكلة أنك لا تستطيع أن تضع موضوعا جديدا في جميع أقسامه ، تخرج لك صفحة باسم الملتقى فقط والبقية بيضاء .يبدو أنه يعاني من مشاكل فنية .

----------


## الحفيشي

نسأل الله أن يفرج ذلك ..فهو ملتقى حقا يستحق إسمه..

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

هل الملتقى معطل لم أستطع الدخول مذ يومين

----------


## الحفيشي

رسالة الحظر هي كالشوك حول عنقي وقد راسلت الإدارة كثيرا ولا أدري ما الأمر......

----------


## سليم بن محمد

*الملتقى لا يفتح عندي منذ ما يقارب الشهر*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *الملتقى لا يفتح عندي منذ ما يقارب الشهر*


جرب أخي وضع عنوان الموقع في هذا الرابط :
http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html

----------


## الحفيشي

الله اكبر ولله الحمد فتح اليوم الموقع معي وازيلت رسالة الحظر..اللهم اجعل ذلك آمدا طالما حييت فأشهد بالله إن في هذا الملتقى كبار وعقلاء...

----------


## أم جليبيب

أنا الآن لا أستطيع دخول الموقع ولا حتى من خلال الرابط المذكور بالأعلى
فهل من حل آخر بارك الله فيكم؟

----------


## ام اسحاق

> أنا الآن لا أستطيع دخول الموقع ولا حتى من خلال الرابط المذكور بالأعلى
> فهل من حل آخر بارك الله فيكم؟


أعاني من نفس المشكل

الله المستعان

----------


## ابن زولاق

قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن الفقيه حفظه الله على صفحته في تويتر موقع ملتقى أهل الحديث متوقف حاليا لبعض أعمال الصيانة ، وسيعود قريبا بإذن الله للعمل ، نسأل الله تيسير الأمر عاجلا.

----------


## ام اسحاق

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

الملتقى عاد للتوقف ويظهر رسالة 
*This Account Has Been Suspended*

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

عندما فتحته منذ ساعة و نصف تقريبا و صلتني رسالة و هي تم اختراقم للمرة الثانية و فيها يا حسين و كلام آخر  و صورة رجل يركب فرسا

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> عندما فتحته منذ ساعة و نصف تقريبا و صلتني رسالة و هي تم اختراقم للمرة الثانية و فيها يا حسين و كلام آخر  و صورة رجل يركب فرسا


هذا تم أيضاً مع ملتقى أهل الأسناد والملتقى السلفي ومنتدى كل السلفيين 
الشيعة الآن تقوم بعملية " هكرز " على المنتديات السلفية تحديداً 
وأدعو المشرفين على مجلس " الألوكة " الأستعداد والحذر بكل ما أوتوا من علم لأن ملتقى أهل الحديث ظل يعمل ثلاث أيام بعد اختراق منتدى كل السلفيين والملتقى السلفي وملتقى أهل الإسناد 
فأدعو مشرفي الألوكة للحظر لأنه منتدى سلفي وأخشى أن يكون على قائمة الشيعة 
الحذر الحذر من الهكر 

أرجو منك بمجرد علمك بعودة الملتقى - أهل الحديث - للعمل أن تخبرني لحاجتي الشديدة لملف " شرح كتاب عمدة الطالب للشيخ خالد بن علي المشيقح كاملاً " وهو ملف وورد على خزانة الكتب والأبحاث على ملتقى أهل الحديث 
وأحتاجه بشدة ويا ليت أي أخ يقرأ كلامي هذا ويكون سبق له تحميل هذا الملف من الملتقى أن يرفعه على أي من مواقع رفع الملفات ويرسله لي ولو في رسالة خاصة لعدم استطاعتي مذاكرة متن " عمدة الطالب " بدونه

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

> لحاجتي الشديدة لملف " شرح كتاب عمدة الطالب للشيخ خالد بن علي المشيقح كاملاً " وهو ملف وورد على خزانة الكتب والأبحاث على ملتقى أهل الحديث 
> وأحتاجه بشدة ويا ليت أي أخ يقرأ كلامي هذا ويكون سبق له تحميل هذا الملف من الملتقى أن يرفعه على أي من مواقع رفع الملفات ويرسله لي ولو في رسالة خاصة لعدم استطاعتي مذاكرة متن " عمدة الطالب " بدونه


تفضل أخي حمله من هنا:
ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط³ظ„ظپظ? ط´ظ?ط± ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظپط§ط? ظ„ط·ظ„ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط±ط¹ظ?

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

حاولت قبل أيام الدخول إلى ملتقى أهل الحديث فرفض كلمة المرور  password  ويجيب خطأ رمز المرور واليوم لا يفتح نهائيا ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لقد عاد الملتقى والحمد لله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> لقد عاد الملتقى والحمد لله


لا يقبل المشاركات الجديدة بعد !

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

يسر الله عودته، كما كان، بل أفضل، إن شاء الله تعالى.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> يسر الله عودته، كما كان، بل أفضل، إن شاء الله تعالى.


اللهم آمين

----------


## ابراهيم العليوي

وأنا للآن لا يفتح عندي ! ما السبب ...لماذا...؟؟!! الله أعلم ... الظاهر المشكلة كبيرة .
فمن وجد طريقة فليدلنا عليها مشكورا.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

هل هناك من يستطيع الدخول ومن لا يستطيع  ؟ 


هل المشكلة عامة ؟


هل الملتقى طور التصليح ؟

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أبشروا وسارعوا لقد عاد ... الحمد لله !

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

لا أدري لماذا لا أستطيع إنشاء مواضيع أو الرد على المشاركات في ذلك الملتقى؟
أهذا خلل فني أم ماذا؟

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> لا أدري لماذا لا أستطيع إنشاء مواضيع أو الرد على المشاركات في ذلك الملتقى؟
> أهذا خلل فني أم ماذا؟


جرب ادخل الآن ...

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

لم أستطع المشاركة؛ فلا أدري ما السبيل؟ ولماذا هذا التأخير في علاج الموقع؟

----------


## ابراهيم العليوي

هل من خبر أو مخبر ؟ لماذا لا نستطيع الدخول والمشاركة في الملتقى ؟ لماذا البعض يستطيع المشاركة والبعض لحد الآن لايسمح له ؟

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

مازلت أعاني مُشكلة يعانيها الكثير وهي أني أسجل دخولي وأدخل لملفي الشخصي ومواضيعي ولكني لا أستطيع التعليق في المُلتقى العامر ! ولا أستطيع إنشاء أي مواضيع فما السبب ولمَ التأخر إلي الآن في عِلاجه !

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

معطل 
وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## ابراهيم العليوي

الحمد لله رب العالمين ...عاد الملتقى ....الآن يعمل ..عسى أن لا يكون فيه ضرر.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

هل هو معطل الآن ؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الملتقى يعمل الآن

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

ممكن أحد الأفاضل يتكرم بعمل إيميل ثم عمل حساب من هذا الإيميل لي في ملتقى أهل الحديث لأني منذ أكثر من سنتين أحاول عمل حساب وكل مرة أصل لمرحلة إنتظار موافقة الإدارة على عضويتي ثم لا يصلني منهم شئ ؟
ثم يقوم بإرسال الإيميل وكلمة السر الخاصة به واسم العضوية وكلمة السر الخاصة به لي في رسالة خاصة 
وإن شاء الله يكون لمن يفعل ذلك الاجر والثواب بكل ما أنشره على الملتقى من علم نافع

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما به ملتقى أهل الحديث البارحة واليوم ؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

يظهر أنه قد تعطل مرة أخرى

----------


## حسن يوسف حسن

والظاهر هذه المرة لن يعمل أبدًا، وهو للتصفح فقط، والخشية أن يشطب حتى من محرك البحث

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> والظاهر هذه المرة لن يعمل أبدًا، وهو للتصفح فقط، والخشية أن يشطب حتى من محرك البحث


نرجو أن يعود كما كان.

----------


## عمر بن غلام رسول

> والظاهر هذه المرة لن يعمل أبدًا، وهو للتصفح فقط، والخشية أن يشطب حتى من محرك البحث


هل يمكن توثيق هذا، بارك الله فيك؟

----------

